# Does anyone have this case?



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004X6U5KC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A1O2F4GCLSBF0

I like the look of it and the price. Wonder if the iPad2 covers will all work with the new iPad?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Some of the loose-fitting cases (leather, etc) may fit the new model, but most rigid ones including the one you linked probably will not.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

That is nice...if they make it for the new iPad I would be interested as well...  I need a cheaper case to use until the Noreve cases come out.


----------

